

Bringing Black Talent to Silicon Valley - xbryanx
http://www.theroot.com/views/tristan-walker-code-2040

======
accarrino
new york beats silicon valley for one simple reason: If you're a programmer
who just graduated college, would you rather live in suburban California and
work at a sterile "office park" or would you rather live/work in Manhattan?

